# Funny story



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yep.....that's how it works.... My wife is the same way....and now her and Samson are best buds, unless I'm home.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

well, my wife kinda tolerates the dogs..and my dog activities.. 
I envy those where both in the couple are really into the dogs.. I think..


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My husband and I are really into dogs..but since hes gone all the time .. its me who does everything for them....He calls a couple times a day asking what his girls are doing....And of course if they get in trouble for something... then there my dogs.... Kind of the same way with the kids.... when they did something wrong..its Look what your son / daughter did... Or Go talk to your kids ..they wont listen to me....lol....


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

greg bell said:


> I envy those where both in the couple are really into the dogs.. I think..


I know what you mean...


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> ....And of course if they get in trouble for something... then there my dogs.... Kind of the same way with the kids.... when they did something wrong..its Look what your son / daughter did...lol


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted by greg bell
> I envy those where both in the couple are really into the dogs.. I think..


Ha ... my mom gets bored at trials, so she spends her time watching and eavesdropping on people ... she has decided that all "agility couples" argue, and the best bet is for the dog person to leave the less-dog spouse at home


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Dating another "hard core" dog person is not fun in a way- you argue too much b/c you have too strong of opinions about everything! My ultimate partner likes dogs, but is a "regular Joe" pet owner... not any kind of serious dog fancier like me. Thank goodness I found somebody like that!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> well, my wife kinda tolerates the dogs..and my dog activities..
> I envy those where both in the couple are really into the dogs.. I think..


I don't think that would work here......if my wife liked dogs as much as me, there wouldn't be room for the kids.....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank goodness we are both great dog lovers. Jerry was not so much until he married me and there is just no way he could not fall for my dogs. Anyway, at one time we only had male dogs, Boots, Scooter, and Buck. We also had two human boys. he would call from out on the road and say "How are the boys?" and I would ask "which ones, the furry or none furry ones.

Then along came grandkids and we got a male AND a female and just called them "the babies". Jerry would call and since we now had a female in the mix, he would say "How are the babies" and again i would have to say "Which ones, the furry or none furry ones?" He has a stray picture or two of our boys and their families, but carries a small album with pictures of all our dogs, including ones we have lost, and a couple of our 17 year old cat.


----------



## Rich1515 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank goodness our home is a very friendly Sophie zone. That is unless she comes in wet from taking a swim in the pool and shakes off on the floor that my wife just mopped...then she's "my dog"

Here's our family with our youngest "kid"


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My husband didn't bond with my last dog at all. He was all mine in every way and this became a big problem when I started having babies...again. Early on my teenagers helped...but they were all moved out when the new little ones came.

So we had some long...talks about the next dog WE would have. I agreed to be care-taker. But we both agreed to be committed.

Lucky hardly spends time with Tim...a few minutes of late night roughplay...but Lucky is soooooo excited when Tim comes home and worships the ground he walks on.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Rich1515...those are beautiful pics of Sophie and children.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

My husband and I were both great dog lovers and it worked well. He unfortunately passed away two years ago to leukemia, at the age of 38 so for now its just me and of course my dad is here who is a big time dog lover. So I am fortunate in there anyway.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Rich1515,GReat Photo's of your family,very nice.

Lee and I are both dog lovers to the extreme. We become very attached to each and everyone we have. It's a good thing that Lee is like this,because I've brough home some really rough looking dogs.
Our first Flattie we nicknamed the hound from Hell. The second day he was at home alone,he tore apart the entire couch. Well not really all of it,just ALL the stuffing.He ripped holes just big enough to pull all the stuffing and foam out.The couch looked like it was deflated and most of the house had 4 inches of stuffing spread fairly equally around. It was Lee's first new couch, a VERY expensive custom Castro convertible. She was mad at ME,because I had brought him home. We had the couch restuffed and it became his couch.
He became the best dog we've ever had and we've been blessed with some wondrful ones.
Shane


----------



## Rich1515 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks guys! I am pretty partial to them


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures!!!!


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

Both my husband & I are equally dog-crazy. When I met my husband, he already had a golden but she was an "ouside dog". After he would leave for work, I'd let her in the house, make her promise to be good & then sneak home before my husband to let her out. We did that for a year before he finally caught on (he was sick & had to leave work early one day). Ever since, all our goldens have only been inside dogs - that was 20 years ago.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

lol...Abby..sounds like something I would have done....


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are great pictures Rich!


----------

